# drop in anchors



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

spent the last week beating a bunch of 3/8 inch drop in anchors above my head getting to old for this
I see hilti has a tool that fits the rotary hammer and does some of the hard work for you
hilti hdi? 
any users out there? or any other tools that you use that work
and I don't mean bruno:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Set-it-fast makes all kinds of money savers...But yes, I have about 12 hilti combo bits... Don't leave home with out out...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Make sure you set em good. Failed droppers are not pretty!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

There are lots of different manufacturers of them these days,we've been getting Powers anchors lately and the supplier has the combo bits too .Come in handy also when you can only get one arm to fit where you need to drill and set


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I've hung 10" cast iron on 5/8" drop ins.
Scared the **** out of me


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody old enough to remember red head anchors. The flaw was the tapper was the wrong way. Drive the all thread to deal and you loosened the anchor.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Anybody old enough to remember red head anchors. The flaw was the tapper was the wrong way. Drive the all thread to deal and you loosened the anchor.



The ones where you drill hole and set anchor, but you get a male thread to go to?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> The ones where you drill hole and set anchor, but you get a male thread to go to?


 no the anchor drilled the hole then you put the tapered plug in the back of the anchor and hammered it home. The hammer drill just had a adaptor for the anchor no drill bits needed.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > The ones where you drill hole and set anchor, but you get a male thread to go to?
> ...



Like an A.j.? Or lead anchor in other terms? Jk. Nothing alike


----------



## mozz (Jun 29, 2016)

We call them knock ins. Use the Hilti anchors along with the Hilti drill bit and knock in. M10 threaded rod and walraven rubber lined clips. Very versatile for 80% of the work we do.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Like an A.j.? Or lead anchor in other terms? Jk. Nothing alike


 no it was nothing like a lead anchor. They required a drill bit and a set tool.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Anybody old enough to remember red head anchors. The flaw was the tapper was the wrong way. Drive the all thread to deal and you loosened the anchor.


This ones? Yes they are old.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The anchors with wedges that sometimes fall out and get lost are a pita.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Anyone use the mini's?
http://www.powers.com/product_minidropin.php


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> wyrickmech said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody old enough to remember red head anchors. The flaw was the tapper was the wrong way. Drive the all thread to deal and you loosened the anchor.
> ...



Those are just drop-in anchors?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Anyone use the mini's?
> http://www.powers.com/product_minidropin.php


I have. I don't care for them as well as regular drop ins.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

For 3/8 rod.... Just use sammy's.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> This ones? Yes they are old.


 no them are drop ins the ones I was talking about were different let me see if I can find a picture.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rwh said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use the mini's?
> ...


We had to use them in a 2" slab a while back. Worked great for 4" CI. They are kind of finicky like If you don't hit them just right they don't bite.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> For 3/8 rod.... Just use sammy's.


When it's slab on metal decking, concrete vertigo's work great, but don't work well in just concrete only.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Our specs usually call for drop ins, Sammy's they won't let us use


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I always rfi it... Ratings are basically the same


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

For instance, 4" cast has to be on 1/2" rod. Drop in, beam clamp or inbed. 6" on 5/8", etc.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

But h2o trapeze?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I used the shorties on a slab that had post tension cables. Made sure I didn't sink the bit more that about an 1-1/4". Nerve racking work.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Our specs usually call for drop ins, Sammy's they won't let us use


 some of our work will not allow drop ins because of seismic rules that drop ins don't comply with.


----------

